# AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!



## Nemesis Design (3. Juli 2009)

*AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

moin!

ist es eigentlich möglich den Lüfter vom Boxedkühler von einem Phenom II X4 955 BE zu wechseln bzw gegen einen leiseren zu tauschen?


----------



## Artas (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

wenn er verschraubt ist dann schon, aber musst halt schauen das er dann nicht überhitzt. Weil wie du bestimmt weißt leiser=schwächer. ich würde mir in deinem fall gleich einen gescheiten kühler dazu kaufen.


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

Der wird nur per Nasen gehalten. Mit etwas Fingerspitzengefühl kann man den lösen. Wenn du ihn abmachst sieht es so hier aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## speedymike (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

ich würde auch anstatt nur den lüfter zu wechseln gleich etwas mehr geld ausgeben und einen besseren kühler kaufen; für unter € 20.- bekommst du zum beispiel:

arcrtic cooling freezer 64pro
coolermaster hyper tx3
revoltec pipe tower

oder für etwas mehr als € 20.- den scythe katana 2!

wenn du den amd lüfter gegen einen guten austauschen willst musst du sicher € 8.- einplanen. und für nur € 10.- mehr bekommst du eine viel bessere komplett kühllösung!


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

Ja, da kann ich dir zustimmen. Der EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner zum Beispiel. Sehr gutes Preis/-Leistungsverhältnis.


----------



## Nemesis Design (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

na ja mir gehts halt nur um die lautstärke könnte ich auf diese nasen nen anderen 92mm lüfter setzen oda passt da nur der lüfter von amd drauf?


----------



## ole88 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

also die nasen kannste komplett mit abmachen bei jedem cpu kühler sind die halterungen dabei entweder mit befestigung auf der rückseite oder mit solchen nasen. lautstärke sprich silent würd ich dir einen von noctua empfehlen. hab selbst einen und den hörst du nich selbst bei voller leistung.


----------



## Nemesis Design (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

na kann ich da jetze ohne probleme z.b. nen sharkoon silent eagle 92mm drauf setzen oder sind das nicht 92mm


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

Aus reiner Neugier: Wie warm wird denn ein 955 mit dem Boxedkühler?
Ist der Lüfter denn wirklich laut? Nach meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen mit verschiedenen Modellen sind die eigentlich immer sehr leise gewesen.
Auf den Boxedkühlern kommen afaik entweder 80mm oder 70mm Lüfter zum Einsatz. Ob sich das mit dem Phenom geändert hat, kann ich leider nicht sagen.


----------



## ole88 (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

achso du willst nur den lüfter und nich den ganzen cpu kühler wechseln hm dann weiß ich net welcher leise lüfter gut is hätt halt gleich alles in einem gewechselt soweit ich weiss passt da nur ein 92er lüfter nauf.


----------



## nyso (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

Also bei meinem Boxed der oben zu sehen ist sind es 70mm. Die Boxed vom 940BE und vom 955BE sollten aber identisch sein.


----------



## Nemesis Design (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*

  nur 70mm da muss man das aber wirklich gleuben das das ding jault wie sau  wie soll man denn auch sonst mit 70mm viel luft befördern 

da sollte AMD ma nachbessern


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (3. Juli 2009)

*AW: AMD Boxed Kühler Lüfter wechseln?!*



Nemesis Design schrieb:


> nur 70mm da muss man das aber wirklich gleuben das das ding jault wie sau  wie soll man denn auch sonst mit 70mm viel luft befördern
> 
> da sollte AMD ma nachbessern



Mit Vorurteilen wirst du aber nicht weit kommen.  Ich habe 4 Generationen Boxed-Kühler von AMD gesehen, alle hatten 70mm Lüfter und alle waren extremst leise bei durchschnittlich guter Kühlleistung.


----------

